# Kodak Six-20 Brownie Junior Disassembly



## greyfox47 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi, I recently came across the US version of this small box camera and wish to clean it up for display purposes. At this juncture, I don't intend to take any pictures with it (yet), but want it to look as pristine as I can. I removed the art deco front plate and expected to see the shutter mechanism. Instead there is another plate that the bulb control is behind. I'd like to remove it for better access to the shutter and mirrors, but haven't been able to locate any instructions for doing so. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## timor (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't think you will find any instructions. But why you do want to get to shutter mechanism ? If you restore only for display purposes ?


----------



## greyfox47 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Even though I likely won't attempt any shots, I'd like to restore it as best I can including cleaning up the mirrors and view finders. I won't be touching the shutter mechanism except to clean the lens. I mentioned the shutter mechanism because on YouTube, I saw someone restore a similar camera. When he removed the deco front panel, the shutter, and both view finders were completely exposed. The bulb control could be seen connected directly to the shutter mechanism. Not being very familiar with this camera, I expected the same when I removed the panel. I briefly examined it trying to determine how everything was attached. Rather than take a chance, I buttoned it back up, did a little cleaning on the exterior, placed it on a bookcase, and posted here.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a number of box Brownies including art deco style but don't know offhand which that one is. You could try looking up Mike Butkus' camera manuals site, he may have it. If I have the same one as yours I can look at mine and see what I can see.


----------



## greyfox47 (Aug 12, 2015)

The camera is a Six-20 Brownie Junior.


----------



## Johnfw0905 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi: Just saw you post. I have my own collection of Kodak Six's that I have fully refurbished and operational. Disassembly, cleaning, and reassembly of a Six-16 is pretty straightforward, though counter-intuitive in some ways due to mfg methods. But, if you're very cautious and patient, along with some basic (electronic-type) small tools you can be done and ready in a short time.  If you're still interested, just drop me a note Via here or email and is be happy to help you out with the procedure. Best of luck, John


----------

